# i5-9300h in hp pavilion 15-dk0xxx advice - throttling due to use of turbo?



## gamertowninc (May 28, 2021)

Please see attached logs and screenshots. Any advice would be appreciated. My laptop hit 98C and the screen freezes and becomes unresponsive on the last image of the game at 12:12 in the log file after approximately 15 minutes of play time (was playing SCP:SL, fairly CPU intensive game). Was able to run various thread sizes of TS bench without errors or limit reasons before this gaming session. I suspect that I will need to lower the turbo ratio power limits, sad as this setup gets such terrible frame rates. Definitely will not be buying any of this hp crap in the future, cooling is terrible and stock settings were unusable. Thanks for taking the time to read my thread.


----------



## unclewebb (May 28, 2021)

gamertowninc said:


> My laptop hit 98C


Have you ever disassembled your laptop for a thorough cleaning? Did you replace the thermal paste? Laptops need regular maintenance. 

When running the TS Bench, only the CPU is being stressed. When playing games, both the CPU and GPU are creating heat within your system. Many modern laptops have inadequate cooling and this becomes obvious when trying to play a game. 

Without improved cooling, you will be forced to run your CPU slower than its full rated speed. 

Did you set PROCHOT Offset to 0? Some poorly designed laptops will reboot or lock up / freeze at 100°C. The Intel shut down temperature is not until approximately 125°C. This temperature seems to scare some laptop manufacturers so they have lowered the thermal shut down temperature to 100°C. Now they are forced to use PROCHOT Offset to help prevent the CPU from ever getting to 100°C. More bad design. 

Next time you buy a laptop, do some thorough testing day 1 and send it back if it is a piece of crap. If everyone did that, the world would not be full of crappy, over heating, throttling laptops.


----------



## gamertowninc (May 28, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Have you ever disassembled your laptop for a thorough cleaning? Did you replace the thermal paste? Laptops need regular maintenance.
> 
> When running the TS Bench, only the CPU is being stressed. When playing games, both the CPU and GPU are creating heat within your system. Many modern laptops have inadequate cooling and this becomes obvious when trying to play a game.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time. I have not yet disassembled and cleaned, I should do that as a next step. Will replace paste with some arctic mx-4. Yep i set the offset to 2 before this crash happened and set it to 0 currently - will look into increasing the offset. Also, I will decrease the turbo ratio limits after cleaning and check results. Will report back, really appreciate the advice.


----------



## unclewebb (May 28, 2021)

gamertowninc said:


> mx-4


Some users do not have great long term results when using MX-4 in laptops. In some situations it can quickly pump out. I have not done enough hands on testing to know what recent pastes work best. 

Noctua NT-H2 seems to work well long term. If MX-4 does not last long, you will have to try something else.


----------



## gamertowninc (May 28, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some users do not have great long term results when using MX-4 in laptops. In some situations it can quickly pump out. I have not done enough hands on testing to know what recent pastes work best.
> 
> Noctua NT-H2 seems to work well long term. If MX-4 does not last long, you will have to try something else.


The stock paste was in a pretty bad state, over applied and partially dried. I went with the MX-4 just from my positive experience with a previous desktop but it looks like long term it might not be the best move like you were saying. Temps appear to have improved quite a lot, i will post the turbo ratio limit that proves to be stable once I have done enough testing.

Yep sitting at 62C max after 15 minutes of in-game, brought the turbo ratio limit down to 34 but could definitely increase it with these temps. Wow what a difference, thanks so much, really appreciate your software. I will definitely consider contributing to the patreon after this experience


----------



## unclewebb (May 28, 2021)

Just watch the temps over time. Run the same game or same load a week or a month from now and make sure the temps are similar. People with issues will see a big temp increase in as little as one week. 

Things are looking good so far. That is why I recommend regular maintenance. If you do a good job, the results are worth the time it takes.


----------



## gamertowninc (Jun 23, 2021)

Brought the turbo ratio limits back to stock and i've maxed out at 86C under the same load over the past month. No more freezing / unresponsiveness. Time will tell on the MX-4. Thanks again.


----------



## gamertowninc (Mar 29, 2022)

Still going strong with a more regular maintenance routine. Thank you so much webb you have saved me a lot of grief!


----------

